# Formater en FAT32 avec Mac OS



## PyroXIII (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Si je ne me trompe pas (car je suis pas un crack en informatik), FAT32 est le format commun à windows et mac.
Est-il possible d'obtenir ce format avec l'utilitaire de disque de Leopard?
Je l'ai formaté mon disk dur externe en Mac OS journalisé et sur un pc windows, il se connecte (petit bruit) mais il ne s'affiche pas.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2008)

Aucun problème, juste savoir que l'Utilitaire de disque regroupe tous les formats FAT (12, 16 et 32) sous une seule appellation  : MS-DOS, et qu'il choisis automatiquement la taille des entrées en fonction de la capacité du disque.

Ne perds pas de vue non plus que ce format n'accepte pas de fichiers dont la taille dépasse 4 Go.


----------



## PyroXIII (4 Juin 2008)

D'accord je vais donc le reformater en MS DOS
Ok je note pour les fichiers de 4 GO
Depuis mon achat je l'utilisais avec du mac et du windows et ça ne m'a pas gêné (stockage de film)
Je l'ai ensuite formaté pour pouvoir utiliser Time Machine, je l'ai donc partionné.
Je suis ouvert à tout conseil
Merci pr ta réponse rapide


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2008)

Si tu ne l'utilise que sur un seul PC, la solution la plus fiable est de le formater entièrement en "Mac OS étendu", et d'installer MacDisk sur le PC


----------



## PyroXIII (4 Juin 2008)

Problème résolu, merci.
Je ne l'utilise pas que sur un seul PC car je n'en ai pas moi même mais plutôt pr récup chez des potes les dernières saisons des séries
Mais je note l'option Mac Drive

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jxh (5 Février 2009)

Petit soucis je viens de formater un dd externe au format mac os étendu pour y installer time machine 

je veux créer une partition compatible windows en fat 32 pour y faire passer mes docs  

soucis dans les format que me propose utilitaire disque pas de trace de msdos 

juste des formats mac os et une possibilité de passer la partition "en espace libre "

aurais je fait une bêtise 

merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

jxh a dit:


> Petit soucis je viens de formater un dd externe au format mac os étendu pour y installer time machine
> 
> je veux créer une partition compatible windows en fat 32 pour y faire passer mes docs
> 
> ...



Pour pouvoir avoir accès à un partitionnement mixte, il te faut passer par l'onglet partitionner, paramétrer tes partoches, et cliquer sur le bouton "Options", et choisir un des deux autres schémas de partition que "Carte de partition Apple" avant de les créer !

Attention, tu ne pourra pas démarrer un Mac PPC à partir d'un système présent sur la partition HFS+, et pour pouvoir démarrer un Mac Intel à partir d'un tel système, il faut choisir "Table de partition GUID"


----------



## jxh (5 Février 2009)

effectivement avec option ça marche 

merci 

j'ai donc deux partitions une principales mac os étendue pour tIme machine et une plus petite pour pouvoir transferer des trucs sur windows  

time machine à démarré sans soucis 

que veux tu dire par "tu ne pourra pas démarrer un Mac PPC à partir d'un système présent sur la partition HFS+, et pour pouvoir démarrer un Mac Intel à partir d'un tel système, il faut choisir "Table de partition GUID""

est ce en rapport avec l'organisation du dd que je viens de réaliser ,?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

jxh a dit:


> effectivement avec option ça marche
> 
> merci
> 
> ...



Çæ veut simplement dire (ce qui est expliqué dans la fenêtre d'options) qu'un Mac PPC ne peut démarrer que d'un disque au format "Carte de partition Apple", un Mac Intel qu'avec "Tableau de partition GUID", et un PC beurkdows qu'avec un "Enregistrement de démarrage principal".

Donc, si tu n'as pas le bon schéma de partition pour ta machine, inutile d'installer un système sur le disque !


----------



## jxh (5 Février 2009)

comment savoir si je me suis gourré pour la partition sur laquelle j'utilise time machine


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

jxh a dit:


> comment savoir si je me suis gourré pour la partition sur laquelle j'utilise time machine



Rien à voir, Time Machine peut-être installé quel que soit le schéma de partition, du moment que la partition qui lui est dévolue est, elle, formatée en HFS+ !

Faut pas confondre "schéma de partition", qui est le format utilisé pour écrire la table des partitions du disque, et "format du disque" (en fait "format d'une partition du disque", même s'il n'en compte qu'une seule).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

jxh a dit:


> comment savoir si je me suis gourré pour la partition sur laquelle j'utilise time machine



Rien à voir, Time Machine peut-être installé quel que soit le schéma de partition, du moment que la partition qui lui est dévolue est, elle, formatée en HFS+ !

Faut pas confondre "schéma de partition", qui est le format utilisé pour écrire la table des partitions du disque (donc ce dont on parle depuis tout à l'heure), et "format du disque" (en fait "format d'une partition du disque", même s'il n'en compte qu'une seule, ou là, on parle de HFS (ou Mac OS), de HFS+ (ou Mac OS étendu), ou de FAT32* (ou MS-DOS)).


(*)En fait, on devrai parler de "FAT" tout court, car Utilitaire de disque définit lui même la taille des entrées de la FAT en fonction de la taille du disque, FAT12 pour une disquette, FAT16 pour un disque, une partition ou une clé USB jusqu'à 520 Mo, et FAT32 au delà.


----------



## jxh (5 Février 2009)

je ne comprends pas ce que tu m'expliques j'en suis désolé 

si je résume j'ai donc fais deux partition une en mac os étendu sur laquelle je fais fonctionner (enfin c'est en cours )time machine et l'autre pour communiquer avec windows en fat 32 

c'est bon ou pas ,?

et si pas je veux bien tout reprendre à zero mais faudra m'aider lentement je débute moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Ach so ! Allons y doucement, alors :

Pour faire des partitions sur un disque, il faut bien y créer un catalogue des partitions, pour que l'ordi sache ce qu'il doit montrer quand il "monte" ce disque : c'est ce fameux schéma de table de partition, et il y a des formats (des manières d'écrire ce catalogue, si tu préfères) différents, les trois que tu as vu dans la fenêtre "Options" de l'onglet "Partitions".

Ensuite, pour chaque "partition", ou "volume" (auxquelles correspondent une icône de disque sur le bureau de ton Mac), il y a toute une organisation destinée à permettre de retrouver ensuite les fichiers qu'on y écrit. Là encore, plusieurs façons d'écrire c'est ce qu'on appelle les "formats" (de "formatage", "formater"). Il en existe plusieurs, en voici quelques uns :

- HFS (ou "Mac OS") : le format des disques Mac jusqu'à Mac OS 8.0, toujours lisible depuis un système plus récent (X compris)
- HFS+ (ou Mac OS étendu) : Le format des disques Mac depuis Mac OS 8.1, les systèmes plus anciens jusqu'au 8.0 inclus) ne sont pas capables de lire un disque à ce format.
- FATxx (Ou MS-DOS pour Utilitaire de disque) : Le format des disques PC depuis MS-DOS jusqu'à Windows Millenium, y compris les versions NT de Windows jusqu'à la 3.5
- NTFS : Le format des PC sous Windows NT depuis NT4 (donc NT4, 2000, XP, Vista et Windows 7).

Cette liste n'est pas exhaustive, il y en a d'autre (notament sous UNIX/LINUX), mais bon, c'est juste un échantillon, là !

Pour les différents formats de FAT, c'est une question de nombre maximum de fichiers qu'on peut répertorier sur un tel disque FAT 12 signifie des entrées sur 12 bits (3 entrées sur deux octets), ça permet de mettre jusqu'à 4096 fichiers sur un disque, utilisé sur les disquettes. FAT16, permet grâce aux 16 bits (une entrée sur deux octets) de référencer jusqu'à 65536 fichiers sur un disque, et le FAT32, lui, permet de référencer, grâce à ses entrées sur 32 bits (4 octets) jusqu'à 4 milliards, 294 millions 967 mille 296 fichiers sur le même disque.


----------



## jxh (5 Février 2009)

merci de ta patience et du temps que tu consacres à mes questions 

j'y vois un peu plus clair désormais 

ma partition time machine est bien en format hfs+ (mac os étendu journalisé) elle est donc adaptée à mon projet 

je viens de faire un test avec time machine en supprimant un fichier que j'ai pu restaurer en remontant dans le temps 

testé aussi ma partition fat lisible sous xp et mac 


suis moins couillon ce soir


----------



## Thiib4ult13 (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour formater mon "Seagate disque dur externe expansion 500 Go USB 2.0" en FAT 32 avec un "Mac OS X 10.4.11" pour qu'il soit compatible sur ma Playstation 3. J'ai déja lu un peut vos réponses mais est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en détail comment faire avec l'application "Utilitaire de disque". Merci d'avance.


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Tout est expliqué en détail ici :
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/utilitairededisque.html


----------



## Thiib4ult13 (24 Août 2009)

Tu ne serait pas m'expliquer avec tes mots par ce que je ne comprend pas grand chose sur le site que tu ma donné... Je ne suis pas un pro en informatique :s. Mais merci quand même.


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Formater et partitionner

Lorsque l&#8217;on vient de windows, il y a des réflexes un peu difficiles à perdre...Le partionnement en fait partie. 
Pourquoi on partitionne son disque interne?
Pour éviter la propagation des virus aux documents, pour faciliter la réinstallation. Certes, mais sous MacOsX, cela ne devient pas si nécessaire que ça. D&#8217;une part, pas de virus! D&#8217;autre part, la réinstallation a une option permettant d&#8217;installer le système en conservant les dossiers utilisateurs.
Néanmoins pour les amoureux des partitions, il existe effectivement la possibilité de &#8220;découper&#8221; le disque interne mais il faut le faire pendant l&#8217;installation, en passant par utilitaire de disque. Une fois que l'on a redémarré avec la touche C (et le DVD d&#8217;installation) enfoncée, il suffit d'aller dans le menu et de cliquer sur &#8220;utilitaire de disque&#8221;. Il suffit alors de déterminer taille et nombre de partition. Attention, il y aura formatage complet!

Depuis peu, il existe un logiciel de partitionnement &#8220;à chaud&#8221; qui permet la modification sans réinstallation. Je ne l&#8217;ai pas testé, je me garde donc de tout commentaire, si ce n&#8217;est faites une sauvegarde avant toute manipulation, ce genre de choses peut très bien tourner au cauchemard&#8230;.

Réinstallation: cliquer sur OPTIONS
3 possibilités:

Effacement total: on remet à plat, on perd tout.
Archiver et installer: on efface mais on conserve un exemplaire de l&#8217;ancien système d&#8217;exploitation (qui ne sera pas bootable) et de ses données, c'est à dire les dossiers utilisateurs (pour le peu que l&#8217;on coche l&#8217;option)
Mise à jour en gardant les données utilisateurs (par exemple lors d&#8217;un mise à jour système telle Panther>Tiger.
Voir à ce sujet le chapitre "installation/Ré-installation"



Le problème des disques durs externes est différent.

Les partitions permettent en effet de cloner des disques, puisque l&#8217;opération de clonage efface la partition &#8220;d&#8217;arrivée&#8221;. Sur un gros disque, on va donc perdre de la place.

Quel type de formatage?

Si le disque ne servira que sous Mac, préférer le HFS+=Mac OS étendu. S'il sera d&#8217;un usage &#8220;mixte&#8221; (PC/Mac), choisir le FAT 32.
Il suffit de brancher le disque externe et d&#8217;ouvrir utilitaire de disque.
Le sélectionner dans la liste, et cliquer sur l&#8217;onglet EFFACER. Ici, on choisit le format (MacOs étendu/MS-DOS pour Fat 32), le nom du disque. Une fois que tout est renseigné, on clique sur effacer.



Et pour les partitions?

Au même endroit, onglet PARTITIONNER!

Attention Partitionner veut dire effacer, sauf depuis Leopard.



Noter que la sélection de 2 ou plus partitions donnera une taille identique à chaque disque que l&#8217;on peut modifier. Par ailleurs, 2 partitions peuvent avoir des formatages différents.



Si la partition est destinée à être bootable, il faut faire attention: en cas de Macintel, il faut cocher la première option (&#8220;tableau de partition GUID&#8221 dans la rubrique OPTIONS (en bas à droite de supprimer).


----------



## Thiib4ult13 (24 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse je pense qu'elle ma éclairé... Mais peut tu me dire a quoi servent les partitions ? Et qu'est ce que c'est ? Merci.


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

RE :   tout est expliqué avec des images sur le lien que je t'ai donné au paragraphe D, je ne suis pas assez intelligent pour t'en dire plus et mieux , je suis désolé !


en plus tout est dit en rouge dans mon post précédent !!!!


----------



## Thiib4ult13 (24 Août 2009)

J'ai fait ce que tu as dit pour les DD externe mais que dois je cocher dans les "Options de sécurité" de l'application "utilitaire de disque" dans l'onglet "effacer" ?


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Tu peux faire comme tu veux, cela n'a pas d'importance, le formatage rendra l'accès aux anciennes données impossibles. Pas de soucis de ce coté là !
il n'est pas nécessaire d'effacer les données avant le formatage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> le formatage rendra l'accès aux anciennes données impossibles. Pas de soucis de ce coté là !



Que dire, alors, de ce que j'ai fait pour un membre de Macge ? Après plantage complet de son disque (il ne montait plus, et tant Techtools pro que Drive Genius se déclaraient incapables de le réparer), et en désespoir de cause, il l'avait formaté ; eh bien après ce plantage et ce formatage, j'ai pu récupérer l'intégralité de ses données (sans difficultés particulières, après quatre cinq clics j'ai laissé tourner une douzaine d'heure le logiciel, et je n'ai plus eu qu'à formater de nouveau son disque et y remettre ses données, j'ai même récupéré l'arborescence du disque, c'est dire) !

En fait, un formatage n'efface rien, sauf le catalogue du disque, donc, on peut tout récupérer facilement avec un logiciel adéquat (Data Rescue II dans mon cas).

Par contre, utiliser le disque après formatage va finir par les effacer (à la longue).


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Oui tu as raison, mais dans son cas qui est l'utilisation du disque avec une console, je ne pense pas que quelqu'un viendra avec un logiciel X ou y tenter de lui prendre des données. C'est pourquoi je me suis permis ce raccourci, vrai pour le commun des mortels.


----------



## Etic (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour, j'aurais aussi besoin de votre aide au niveau des partitions... 
J'avais un DD externe IOMEGA qui est tombé et j'ai donc perdu toute mes données mais rien de bien grave. J'ai été remboursé et ai acheté un nouveau DD externe Lacie de 500GB. 

Avec mon précédent DD IOMEGA j'ai lancé une sauvegarde Time Machine et par la suite il m'était possible de créer une partition en FAT pour que le disque soit reconnu sous windows mais maintenant, avec ce nouveau DD Lacie, après avoir fait ma sauvegarde Time Machine ce n'est plus possible de créer une partition en FAT, on me propose tout une série de Formats sauf le FAT. 
Selon vos conseils il faut cliquer sur "Options" mais il est grisé chez moi alors je ne sais pas quoi faire... 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse..


----------



## fabmx (12 Mars 2010)

Salut, je n'ai pas MS-DOS dans la liste, comment faire?
J'ai besoin de ce DD compatible avec mac et XP, je suis en 10.4.11

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2010)

fabmx a dit:


> Salut, je n'ai pas MS-DOS dans la liste, comment faire?
> J'ai besoin de ce DD compatible avec mac et XP, je suis en 10.4.11
> 
> Merci



Mais si, tu as MS-DOS dans la liste, comme tout le monde  Quand tu sélectionne le disque dur, et pas le volume monté dessus !


----------

